# Symptoms post natural FET



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Peter
Hope you had a good weekend .
I am about to ask a particularly daft question - sorry 
I had ET last thursday on a natural FET cycle - so great no drugs!
The weird thing is (and not sure if not psychological) I am having niggly back pains - constant in lower back (like AF but is not due for 8 days) and like a dull ache in my abdomen - I am also bloated. There is some fluid in my remaining tube which is clipped! which might explain that. Some of my symptoms are not dissimilar to those on drug IVF (of which I have had 2). Am I totally losing the plot or has all the gardening before ET (where I couldn;t walk for 3 days  ) still hanging around. And finally have I been overdoing it post ET - because it is a natural cycle I have been pottering (because I can actually walk post ET!), gentle walks around the village and doing bits of gardening such as light pruning of rose bush and sowing some seeds for the windowsills.
I am back to work tomorrow (office based).
Sorry to blurb on - a frustrated alan titmarsh!
Love
Tracey


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Tracey,

None of the symptoms you describe sound significant although if you are worried then contact you clinic. The activities you describe are perfectly normal and will not effect the ET.

Regards,

Peter



Tracey S said:


> Peter
> Hope you had a good weekend .
> I am about to ask a particularly daft question - sorry
> I had ET last thursday on a natural FET cycle - so great no drugs!
> ...


----------



## Tracey S (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks Peter
not normally paranoid - used to blame it on the drugs! - mmm no excuse now - well back and work and they have got worse but the hospital have no answers either.
Decided to take you advice drinking loads and what will be will be - maybe a good sign and I will feel like nothing on earth the whole way through my pregnancy.
Thanks again and great site!
Love
Tracey


----------

